# Sad. Poor pure bred Chocolate lab.



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I wish I could save them all. I really need to stop looking at CL. They probably used this boy for breeding and now are done with him. How are ppl so heartless?

FREE akc reg. choc. lab adult male

i have a 6 year old adult male lab i got when i bought two female labs and i have no need for him and would like to find him a good home there is no charge he is akc reg. has had his dna done and has sire litters if interested email thanks


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

People really suck. He'd probably be a really pretty boy in the right hands. You can tell he's been outside all his life from that dry sunburned coat as well as being fed some crappy diet. Hopefully the right person will step up and take him and his life will take a turn for the better. It's very sad to see how people treat their "companions" sometimes....


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I hope someone does too, and gives him the life he deserves. And, whilst they are there, check out the condition of the other dogs. Looks like they are in dirty unkept pens with crap everywhere. Poor pup.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

This is another one from today. I am not comfortable with anything said in this post. Granted he/she may not be lying about not being able to keep the weight on, the rest of his/her post leads me to believe they are hiding something (country home, not potty trained at 1 year, may drop them off at your residence!?!?)

--------------------------
I have Two 1yo. littermates available to approved Country home only. Unplanned litter. They are very sweet dogs and listen well but not housebroken and need exercise daily. 
All black, 55lbs and 45lbs. 
Mix of Pointer, Greyhound and foxhound. Not the easiest to keep weight on, need extra goodies. 

[email protected] Small adoption fee and I may drop them off at your residence. 









Like I said I really need to get off CL. Its a problem and rather depressing...


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> People really suck. He'd probably be a really pretty boy in the right hands. You can tell he's been outside all his life from that dry sunburned coat as well as being fed some crappy diet. Hopefully the right person will step up and take him and his life will take a turn for the better. It's very sad to see how people treat their "companions" sometimes....


I noticed that. Poor thing his coat looks terrible.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> This is another one from today. I am not comfortable with anything said in this post. Granted he/she may not be lying about not being able to keep the weight on, the rest of his/her post leads me to believe they are hiding something (country home, not potty trained at 1 year, may drop them off at your residence!?!?)
> 
> --------------------------
> I have Two 1yo. littermates available to approved Country home only. Unplanned litter. They are very sweet dogs and listen well but not housebroken and need exercise daily.
> ...


CL will break your heart. It will make you want to bust someone right in the mouth.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Looks like it got pulled. Hmmm










I never thought of looking on CL, I look at Pet Finder with my zip code or the rescue sites that are not too far away. I dont get it, is there something about CL that makes it more heart breaking than other sites?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

They have no USE for him anymore.... Wtf.

I saw one today that was two TEN year old dachshunds that had to go because they had to be let outside too often. Yup. They apparently pee too much. Broke my heart.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't understand how someone can have a dog for so long and then decide its too much trouble. Do they do that with their kids too? lol


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Craigslist is full of irresponsible and ignorant pet owners. I saw one yesterday for a woman giving up her 10 year old cat because she was peeing outside the litter box and she couldn't afford to take her to the vet to see whats wrong (yet in the picture you can obviously see some expensive furniture and entertainment center). She's had the cat since it was a kitten too. Sad.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

People are idiots which is why I rarely check CL boards. I would give a lot to have my old guy still around to "bother" me for care.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Yes, because letting a dog out to pee is SO bothersome. Just this afternoon alone I took my guys on two walks, gave them baths, got my hands all goopy in the infected open wound we found hidden in Dude's thick fur to clean it out, shaved the area around it, cleaned it out again, and held a warm compress to his face for 45 minutes. 

They drive me up the wall sometimes. Time to post them on CL!

It is even more heartbreaking when you find your own breed on there.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Poor dog. I have a black Lab too and he is well-loved. Hope he'll find a good family as well.


----------

